# Sororities- Need some inspiration! <3



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

Planning a harem for my King of Siam, and I like to have a plan way ahead of time. I was wondering if people could please post some pictures of their sororities? I'd like to see what other people are doing with theirs and maybe get some inspiration for mine. =)


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

I am new to sororities myself, I just stared one yesterday. I have set up in a 10 gal tank 5 females, japser gravel at the bottom, live plants- grown betta bulbs and moss plant. I also have x-large fake but soft plastic pond imitation plants. I have large polished rocks for extra hiding  I need more plants for them though, they are still chasing. They like large plants a lot  Id show a pic but I havnt taken one yet!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Mine has a lot of amazon swords, and a lot of floating anacharis that the girls can hide/sleep in.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

copperarabian, those plants look fabulous!  Im getting some of those plants too for mine. How many girls do you have in there!? o. 0 also when did sorority girls stop pickin on each other?


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

*.* Nice one, Copper. That's really gorgeous.

Also, SERIOUS PROPS for naming a fish after an obscure Lord of the Rings character. Glorfindel is the man.


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> Mine has a lot of amazon swords, and a lot of floating anacharis that the girls can hide/sleep in.


THAT LOOKS AWESOME
just saying 

heres mine though








I need to top it off, but Im doing a water change today so I'll do it then. Maybe if I didn't keep my room so stinking hot for my other fish (that dont have a heater) that wouldn't happen so quick.
Anyways, one fake hornwort, some wisteria floating and stuck in the gravel, and one amazon sword (thats probably about to die). and a fake something else idk what it is... and I think my java fern is dieing too... but when I get my 20 long, I'm getting the right light bulbs so maybe it will live again?! I can only hope. theres 5 girls. 

and I'm getting more plants (my birthday is coming up, so thats why I haven't put more plants in yet)


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Here is a pic of mine! Its not at all finished though... I am getting a pagoda, amazon sword plants, bamboo, and java moss after bills are done! I dont think its too bad for a days worth of buying decorations! :T








Edit Picture
Report Picture

Ha ha Sakura is in time out because she bit a few girls and keeps flaring. So I put her in a floatie cup. Now she behaves X'D


Today is day 2 of my sorority hopefully the biting and chasing will all stop soon.


----------



## nighthealr (Feb 13, 2011)

Just added 5 girls to my planted, cycled 10g on Monday. Special-ordered from a breeder on aquabid-same spawn sisters. Arrived in one bag. No issues so far! Can't get them to hold still for pics though...


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Larsa said:


> copperarabian, those plants look fabulous!  Im getting some of those plants too for mine. How many girls do you have in there!? o. 0 also when did sorority girls stop pickin on each other?


well, it's kind of embarrassing because that tank is over stocked, I have 9 girls, then 3 other fish with them (one was supposed to go in another tank, but they tried to kill it, and another was a wallmart rescue who needs a completely new tank), I do one 60% water change, and a 30% water change every week just to be safe and everyone gets along great.

When I moved them into that tank they never picked on each other, even when I take one out and put her back in later in the day 



> *orichan **.* Nice one, Copper. That's really gorgeous.
> 
> Also, SERIOUS PROPS for naming a fish after an obscure Lord of the Rings character. Glorfindel is the man.


lol, I've never thought of Glorfindel as a obscure LOTR's character XD, at the moment I'm trying to decide who will get these names-Elladen, Elrohir, Manwe, Hurin LOL

And Astaldo is a elvish word that means "Valiant", I might be a big fan of the books, movies, and other books(like Silmarillion, children of Hurin) LOL

*@Impolite
*Thanks


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Anyone else, did any bettas pick on each other the first few days of their sorority? O. o I feel left out, everyone so far has told me their girls never fought but mine pick at each other and chase each other except when they sleep : / 
Norichan, I suggest lots and lots of plants for hiding... that way your girls dont end up getting torn up like mine. Im soooo sad because they all had gorgeous vibrant colored fins! :' ( oooo driftwood and rock caves give bettas a natural looking home.
If you want a natural looking habitat, google Thailand rice paddies and ponds on images for visual ideas : )


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have five girls in a 27 litre tank, and I perform 30% water changes every 3 days to maintain water quality. I've since removed the crypts at the front and put in some anubias, and am looking at a lowish-light ground cover. 

Between my milfoil and riccia the girls have to really work at it if they want to chase a specific fish around.




























I have my suspicions regarding the gender of my blue marble female, but as long as there's no fighting it can remain in the sorority.


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I have five girls in a 27 litre tank, and I perform 30% water changes every 3 days to maintain water quality. I've since removed the crypts at the front and put in some anubias, and am looking at a lowish-light ground cover.
> 
> Between my milfoil and riccia the girls have to really work at it if they want to chase a specific fish around.
> 
> ...


People on here, and me, half had suspicions on my blue marbed girl too! She flared the most, too. Weird.... Seems to do a lot of the chasing (mostly at first) then again, It was her tank. 
But, same with you, as long as they're not nipping and fighting, she's staying in there.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

I got more plants today  Heres an updated pic of mine!! You can see Kasumi and Natsuko in the upper left. Theres a huge glare in the middle, but surely you can see my big mossy plant  Its really big but you cant tell cuz the giant glare.I also have some grass, japanese moss ball plant, peacock plants, betta bulbs, and lots of other stuff  Wish I could take a better quality pic but my spouse is using his phone which takes awesome pics. I still need my darn pagoda...


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

So I'm noticing that people here are really into live plants?


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Heck yeah!  It looks more natural, helps with cycling, and wont scrape the crap outta our fish's delicate fins. It makes our bettas feel at home! Oooo plus some plants like my rotela ( cant spell ) grows off if you clip them and they grow big so its like getting more plants for free . My peacock fern is actually from Thailand


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

some plants love to eat up ammonia  I kinda went on a plant buying spree for like a month since I never had them before XD They are really.


----------



## astoda (Apr 23, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> Mine has a lot of amazon swords, and a lot of floating anacharis that the girls can hide/sleep in.



Do you have to add CO2 or anything to keep your plants healthy? I'm trying to start a planted sorority and I'm concerned I'm going to kill all my plants!


----------

